# Order Feedback



## Saleem (30/6/14)

Morning All

I placed an order for some e-juice, drip tip some days ago, when i received my order, the one strength of my e-juice bottle was incorrect and the drip tip was not the colour i had specified on my order.
I followed this up with an email on Thu 2014/06/19 02:19 PM, no response. 
Followed up with another email on Mon 2014/06/23 01:33 PM, still waiting on a response.
My previous order was delayed for a few days without comms from them.
I am disappointed with the level of service i have received from Vapeking and will not be doing any further business with them in future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saleem (1/7/14)

Wow.
No response, i'm shocked.


----------



## johan (1/7/14)

Saleem said:


> Wow.
> No response, i'm shocked.


 
I'm shocked to0?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

I am also not getting a response to an email query sent on 26/06 and again on 30/06.


----------



## TylerD (1/7/14)

That's very bad!!!


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

I will look into this Saleem. We get very busy here. The best is to call if you do not get a timely email response


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> I am also not getting a response to an email query sent on 26/06 and again on 30/06.


 
The response on this was replied to on the forum as awell..


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

Saleem said:


> Morning All
> 
> I placed an order for some e-juice, drip tip some days ago, when i received my order, the one strength of my e-juice bottle was incorrect and the drip tip was not the colour i had specified on my order.
> I followed this up with an email on Thu 2014/06/19 02:19 PM, no response.
> ...


 
As for the mistake, I am extremely sorry. We process over 150 orders a week here and we are short staffed however, this is no excuse.

I can offer you credit as reward points for both of those? Please let me know if this is suitable


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> The response on this was replied to on the forum as awell..


No, it was not. It was regarding the dust cover not received. In any event, when I send an email query I expect an email response. When I send an email to buy something from Vapeking I get an almost immediate email response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

I see now. That was a mistake on the description would you like R100 credit @Andre


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I see now. That was a mistake on the description would you like R100 credit @Andre


No, I would not like R100 credit. The dust cover is of no consequence to me - chances that I would have used it very slim. A simple apology will suffice.


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

I apologise Andre. This is terrible mistake. We got these descriptions from the supplier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Saleem (1/7/14)

Hi Gizmo,

Thanks for your response. I hate that i have to resort to a public domain in order to get any sort of feeback.
I'm not looking for any reward points or credit, i simply request that you communicate with your clients a bit better. I deal with 100's of vendors as well, it does not concern them whether or not i am extremely busy, i have to communicate with them timeously regardless.

Cheers

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Limbo (1/7/14)

Also happened too me! Placed order yesterday and didn't receive any feedback regarding shipping, although it was confirmed shipped via Pm. Turns out it was only booked for shipping this morning according to email.


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

Whats your full name Limbo. If the order is placed after 10AM it leaves the next day


----------



## Limbo (1/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Whats your full name Limbo. If the order is placed after 10AM it leaves the next day


Werner Janse van Vuuren, order was placed before 10. But it's cool Gizmo, just inform clients if there's a problem. I'm sure most if not all will understand. It's frustrating waiting for a order and not hearing anything. Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/14)

Payment was only confirmed at

01/07/2014, 10:22 Status Change
PayFast - Paid -> Complete

I apologise for the inconvenience caused and how long it takes I will look into more notifcations on how the process is going.


----------



## Limbo (1/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Payment was only confirmed at
> 
> 01/07/2014, 10:22 Status Change
> PayFast - Paid -> Complete
> ...


That's funny? 

Thank you for your payment. We are now busy processing your order.

This was sent by VK at 9:26?
EDIT: Just FYI, your website states 12:00


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (10/7/14)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff 

Hi guys, thanks for delivery of order #2090 today, I'm really digging the Lekka Vapors range!

There seems to have been a bit of bungle with the order though (I thought I maybe bungled so double checked) - I ordered 2 bottles of Incognito but only received one in the package

All the other items are as per the order

Could you please confirm as well? If it is not too much effort, could you please send it via Courier (I'm not nearby this week or next week to do collection myself)


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (10/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> As for the mistake, I am extremely sorry. We process over 150 orders a week here and we are short staffed however, this is no excuse.
> 
> I can offer you credit as reward points for both of those? Please let me know if this is suitable


 
I feel your pain Gizmo - this sort of thing seems to happen when your passion and area of business is one and the same, still better than no business at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (12/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for delivery of order #2090 today, I'm really digging the Lekka Vapors range!
> 
> ...


 
All sorted, thanks guys! Looking forward to the new planned stuff that's coming


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

I too got the placed a order, got the wrong kanthal wire, and juices say 0mg nic. 

Was told that the following

"Ok looking at the liquids I can immediately tell it is just a wrong label ? 0mg liquids are completely clear. I will send you new bottles if you wish still however." oO

I really want to use vapeking in the future but my first order has gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Limbo (24/7/14)

Gareth said:


> I too got the placed a order, got the wrong kanthal wire, and juices say 0mg nic.
> 
> Was told that the following
> 
> ...


Nicotine has no colour. I have DIY kits and all liquids are transparent, only the flavouring has colour.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Gareth said:


> I too got the placed a order, got the wrong kanthal wire, and juices say 0mg nic.
> 
> Was told that the following
> 
> ...


 
Just some FYI here. Use it, don't use it...
Nicotine does have color and you can tell by looking at the color of the juice.





This is PWNED... the clear one is 3MG and the dark one is 9MG...

If your nic strength that you are using is 36MG it might be clear as it is very diluted in it's carrier. If it's 100MG it's going to be brown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

Oh well they said if it was 0mg nic it would have been clear


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

Really getting discouraged, i enjoy vaping but seem to be getting screwed alot


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

Hi Gareth

I did a side by side comparison as seen below. The Vk4 does look a bit too light for me so I will send you a new bottle. The cheesecake is correct though :







It might just need a bit of steeping. Sometimes they don't get a chance to steep before sending. As we move so much liquid. I really don't mind sending you replacements as per the email though


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

Thankyou stroodlepuff, please can u include the 32g kanthal. I will pay


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

Gareth said:


> Thankyou stroodlepuff, please can u include the 32g kanthal. I will pay


 
Hi Gareth

32G Kanthal we do not have stock of at the moment, do you mind if I send it next week when we have stock again?


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

Sure thankyou stroodlepuff


----------

